# Mag Ride Question- TTS



## RS_Will (Jul 17, 2014)

Possibly a very stupid question, but I want to lower my car as I am not happy with the current ride height. I ruled out the option of coilovers because I assumed the car had mag ride (can't actually remember if it was included in the spec when I bought the car), but I don't feel that happy with the ride height the car would be at if it were on springs. How can I confirm my car has/hasn't got mag ride? I drive around in dynamic most of the time so the car is pretty tight and on all my cars with electronic damping and mag ride etc I have never really noticed a great difference.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Simple - - Mag Ride with ride height lowered by 10mm, is standard on the TTS.

To check, look for the build codes 1BQ or 1BL on the sticker on the boot floor, or the sticker in the service booklet/owner's manual.

There are coil over kits for cars with MR. KW make one.


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

Sorry, nothing to add that is helpful.

But, when you say not happy with ride height, what is it that means you are unhappy? A handling thing or just an aesthetic thing?


----------



## RS_Will (Jul 17, 2014)

Ben-S said:


> Sorry, nothing to add that is helpful.
> 
> But, when you say not happy with ride height, what is it that means you are unhappy? A handling thing or just an aesthetic thing?


It is just an aesthetic thing really. I have found a few threads with TTs and TTSs lowered on either H&R or Eibach and I just wish it was a touch lower!


----------



## RS_Will (Jul 17, 2014)

brittan said:


> Simple - - Mag Ride with ride height lowered by 10mm, is standard on the TTS.
> 
> To check, look for the build codes 1BQ or 1BL on the sticker on the boot floor, or the sticker in the service booklet/owner's manual.
> 
> There are coil over kits for cars with MR. KW make one.


Oh ok so as standard the TTS has Mag ride? I did know that KW made a coilover kit for cars with magride but the cost is just ridiculous! I could be well on the way to a stage 3 car with the price they want for the kit!


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

i think HR Springs provide a good ride height. HR have springs w/o MRC for TTS and w/ MRC for TTRS. Frm what I've seen, both will work on the TTS with magride.

I have installed the H&R Springs for TTRS w/ MRC on my 2018 TTS and it fits/works fine a couple weeks ago.


----------



## RS_Will (Jul 17, 2014)

tt-ho said:


> i think HR Springs provide a good ride height. HR have springs w/o MRC for TTS and w/ MRC for TTRS. Frm what I've seen, both will work on the TTS with magride.
> 
> I have installed the H&R Springs for TTRS w/ MRC on my 2018 TTS and it fits/works fine a couple weeks ago.


Do you have any photos of this? Would be interested to see! Thanks


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

i posted a few in this post below
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=8897090#p8897090

Planning to add 15mm spacers to it as well soon.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

If you are registered at myAudi login. You can select your car there and it will give you the full equipment list from the factory archives.


----------



## RS_Will (Jul 17, 2014)

tt-ho said:


> i posted a few in this post below
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=8897090#p8897090
> 
> Planning to add 15mm spacers to it as well soon.


Looks a decent ride height! Take it those are 20" alloys?


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

RS_Will said:


> tt-ho said:
> 
> 
> > i posted a few in this post below
> ...


Yes stock 20s that came standard with black optics package. I would've prefer 19s myself but at least the wheels are nice for stock. I just got the springs on though so once it settles, it should be sightly lower.


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

> It is just an aesthetic thing really.


It's funny how different things appeal to us all. I guess that's how it should be.

To me nothing looks a lot more wrong than the centre of the arc described by the wheel arch not being aligned with the centre of the circle of the wheel. On a lowered car all my eye is drawn to is the uneven gap between the tyre and the arch (wider at 9 O clock and 3 O clock than it is at 12 O clock). I would baulk at uneven shut lines on a car so I can't imagine inflicting uneven lines around the arches on a car I owned as a deliberate act. The TT aesthetic is totally about the minimal and carefully considered lines of the silhouette and the creases; the wheels and arches area is quite deliberately a series of concentric circles exactly radiating from the centre of the wheel first to the wheel arch lip, then to another crease 30mm inboard then another 100mm or so further inboard again. I can't imagine wanting to unbalance that. I'm not sure there is a car that (to me) looks more 'off' lowered because of that. Perhaps a degree in Industrial Design has made me a bit OCD on the subject!

As I say beauty is in the eye of the beholder - some people even like BMWs


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Ben-S said:


> > It is just an aesthetic thing really.
> 
> 
> It's funny how different things appeal to us all. I guess that's how it should be.
> ...


Glad I'm not the only one!

Lowering the TT makes it look... wrong.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Agree. I also really don't like the TT in black or the 20s, both look so wrong. 
But, choice is a wonderful freedom we have and it would be wrong if every car was identical..

On a side note i look at some of the abomination in the MK1 and MK2 forum and it sends shivers down my spine.
Look at the white MK2 with gold wheels and badge on the header from time to time, so lowering is way down the scale of what doesn't work for me..


----------



## RS_Will (Jul 17, 2014)

tt-ho said:


> RS_Will said:
> 
> 
> > tt-ho said:
> ...


Well I do quite like the look of that! So did you say that was on the TTRS H&R springs or the TTS ones?


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

> I also really don't like the TT in black or the 20s, both look so wrong.


Agree about 20s. Tbh I'm not even that keen on the 19's that came on my car. Also (whispers it quietly), I have slight buyer's remose about my mythos black. I don't hate it but I would rather it was one of the greys (ideally Nano). Secondhand purchase with head rather than heart possibly as the rest of the car was perfect. Black, especially a metallic black still 2nd or 3rd favourite choice for me but I do admit the whole radiating creases thing becomes less of an issue in black because the colour rather mutes the shadow lines making them less obvious.


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

RS_Will said:


> Well I do quite like the look of that! So did you say that was on the TTRS H&R springs or the TTS ones?


H&R Srings for TTRS w/ MRC ... should be fairly cheap, compared to other suspension options. For the price of existing coilover options, i would just do air suspension


----------



## RS_Will (Jul 17, 2014)

tt-ho said:


> RS_Will said:
> 
> 
> > Well I do quite like the look of that! So did you say that was on the TTRS H&R springs or the TTS ones?
> ...


I couldn't be a pain in the arse and ask if you could find out what the part number is for the ones you have? The part numbers for the TTRS H&R springs are:

SKU:
HR0026
quickcode:
HR-28728-1

And the part numbers for the TTS H&R springs are:

SKU:
HR0008
quickcode:
HR-28789-3

CHEERS!!


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

Not a problem. This is the part # that was on the box

SKU:
HR0026
quickcode:
HR-28728-1


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

RS_Will said:


> Possibly a very stupid question, but I want to lower my car as I am not happy with the current ride height. I ruled out the option of coilovers because I assumed the car had mag ride (can't actually remember if it was included in the spec when I bought the car), but I don't feel that happy with the ride height the car would be at if it were on springs. How can I confirm my car has/hasn't got mag ride? I drive around in dynamic most of the time so the car is pretty tight and on all my cars with electronic damping and mag ride etc I have never really noticed a great difference.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


How can you not know your TTS has got mag ride? Just don't get that at all.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Mark Pred said:


> RS_Will said:
> 
> 
> > Possibly a very stupid question, but I want to lower my car as I am not happy with the current ride height. I ruled out the option of coilovers because I assumed the car had mag ride (can't actually remember if it was included in the spec when I bought the car), but I don't feel that happy with the ride height the car would be at if it were on springs. How can I confirm my car has/hasn't got mag ride? I drive around in dynamic most of the time so the car is pretty tight and on all my cars with electronic damping and mag ride etc I have never really noticed a great difference.
> ...


Because he doesn't know.
How can you reply with such useless comments iso helping? I just don't get that at all.

RS_Will: I believe on MyAudi there's a list of all fitted options. You can also call your dealer with VIN code, they'll be able to tell you.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

thats certainly one way - but its easier to look in drive select at the individual profile and see if you have a setting for suspension control..


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> thats certainly one way - but its easier to look in drive select at the individual profile and see if you have a setting for suspension control..


Now that's a lot easier.
I don't have magride, can you tell? :lol:


----------



## RS_Will (Jul 17, 2014)

Mark Pred said:


> RS_Will said:
> 
> 
> > Possibly a very stupid question, but I want to lower my car as I am not happy with the current ride height. I ruled out the option of coilovers because I assumed the car had mag ride (can't actually remember if it was included in the spec when I bought the car), but I don't feel that happy with the ride height the car would be at if it were on springs. How can I confirm my car has/hasn't got mag ride? I drive around in dynamic most of the time so the car is pretty tight and on all my cars with electronic damping and mag ride etc I have never really noticed a great difference.
> ...


I'm trying desperately hard to be nice here, but please refrain from making unhelpful comments. I asked a question because I wanted to know the answer, and potentially gain some knowledge.


----------



## RS_Will (Jul 17, 2014)

tt-ho said:


> Not a problem. This is the part # that was on the box
> 
> SKU:
> HR0026
> ...


I can find the TTRS springs in the UK but they have the part numbers that I posted, on the US websites they use the part number you posted.

How come you decided to go for the TTRS springs instead of the TTS ones? As I presume the TTS specific H&R springs are suitable for Mag ride cars?


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

RS_Will said:


> tt-ho said:
> 
> 
> > Not a problem. This is the part # that was on the box
> ...


Got a good deal on it from someone who bought it for his TTS but never installed cause he traded it in for an R8  .. and yes other TTS have installed the TTS specific H&R springs with magride and have had no issues from what i've read. Id imagine the drop will be the same as well.


----------



## Bigz (Jan 16, 2014)

So my rear driver side spring has broken on my TTS. Has anyone fitted aftermarket lowering springs on existing shocks? If so, how long for? and how is the ride? I do not want to replace the shocks and ruin the mag ride.

Audi want £106 inc vat per spring. When I can buy a set of 4 H&R springs for under £200.

Thoughts and suggestions welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

If you lower the car budget for recalibrating the mag ride at the dealer.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

RS_Will said:


> I'm trying desperately hard to be nice here, but please refrain from making unhelpful comments. I asked a question because I wanted to know the answer, and potentially gain some knowledge.


 :lol: It's a simple enough question to ask :roll: How can you not know your car doesn't have mag' ride  As I previously stated, I just don't get that at all and genuinely wanted to understand this  No offence or derogatory intent was implied; so I'd therefore kindly appreciate if you refrain from making such an utterly ridiculous inference :roll:

Remember, it's a Forum and in plain-English, that's a website where users can post their comments, questions or opinions about a particular issue or topic and reply to other users' postings. I sincerely hope you get the answers you seek, but I think you need to reset your sensitivity meter. Just saying... thank you...


----------



## C9KER (Mar 25, 2013)

RS_Will said:


> Possibly a very stupid question, but I want to lower my car as I am not happy with the current ride height. I ruled out the option of coilovers because I assumed the car had mag ride (can't actually remember if it was included in the spec when I bought the car), but I don't feel that happy with the ride height the car would be at if it were on springs. How can I confirm my car has/hasn't got mag ride? I drive around in dynamic most of the time so the car is pretty tight and on all my cars with electronic damping and mag ride etc I have never really noticed a great difference.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


 try MSS they have a fully adjustable set lowering up to 30mm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

